# Regarding CSN Bay Area HD (Channel 419)



## stevepas9 (Aug 9, 2011)

To SF Giants fans: 

Do you get frustrated waiting for the CSN Bay Area 419 HD broadcast to start? Last night (8/8/11), HD didn’t start till almost 9:00 PM Pacific. The schedule liksted the broadcast to start at 7:00 PM Pacific. Typically, it doesn’t start till the top of the 3rd inning.

I called Dish Customer Service at 8:50 PM and got responses like: Dish doesn’t broadcast CSN Bay Area in HD or even better, the game is blacked-out in your area, even though I was watching the game on the 419 Standard Definition channel. 

5 minutes after I called, 419 HD channel was broadcasting. Amazing!!!


----------



## mgs24 (Dec 7, 2002)

Had the same issue last night. Not a Giants fan but had a neighbor over that wanted to watch the game. Was embarrassed to show it to him in SD and switch to the HD channel once in a while to see if Dish flipped the switch yet. This happens to me all the time on 409HD the A's station. I can see why Dish is having a problem keeping subs, this and their high additional receiver fee's. I may take a look at another provider if this continues.

Mike


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We apologize for this inconvenience this is causing you but the reason this occurs is sometimes we do not have enough bandwidth to handle all the games broadcast in HD. We are working on a solution to this issue. Thanks.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I don't understand why a sports fan would stay with Dish. It has been a long time since I have watched any sporting event in SD.


----------



## stevepas9 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Ray. FINALLY, an answer that makes sense. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> We apologize for this inconvenience this is causing you but the reason this occurs is sometimes we do not have enough bandwidth to handle all the games broadcast in HD. We are working on a solution to this issue. Thanks.


"A solution"

baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

